# Remote Coding



## Ms.M (May 19, 2008)

Why is it so hard to find a remote coding job position? Why can't any companies give me an opportunity to at least try & see how they like me. If anyone knows any remote coding positions available please let me know.
I am a very quick learner. I am a multi task person. I have experiences in coding & auditing.


----------



## jtw90 (May 27, 2008)

There are several companies you can apply with for remote coding. Have you looked on Indeed.com? If not start there and then try the following companies: Maxim, Medassurant, Comforce and Kforce are just a few to start with. Good luck


----------



## crdavid (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone heard of coding network or healthecareers.com?  I received an email for remote coding from this company and wanted to know if anyone has heard if it is legitimate?


----------

